# منتديات قانونية > ملتقى طلاب القانون >  لصوص لكن بشهادات

## اسراء الماحى

خلال عملية سطو في مدينة نيويورك صرخ اللص موجها كلامه الى الموظفين الموجودين داخل البنك :
لا تتحركوا فالمال ملك الدولة وحياتكم ملك لكم .
فأستلقى الجميع على الأرض بكل هدوء ..
" وهذا ما يسمى بمفهوم تغيير التفكير "
وعندما انتهى اللصوص من السرقة قال اللص الأصغر والذي يحمل شهادة جامعية لزعيم اللصوص وكان أكبرهم سنا وهو خريج الدراسة الأبتدائية :
يا زعيم دعنا نحصي كم من الأموال أخذنا.
قام الزعيم بنهره وقال له : أنت غبي ؟! هذه كمية كبيرة من الأموال وتأخذ منا وقتا طويلا لعدها ، الليلة سوف نعرف من نشرات الأخبار كم سرقنا من الأموال !!
"وهذا ما يسمى الخبرة "
في هذه الايام الخبرة اكثر اهمية من المؤهلات الورقية
بعد أن غادر اللصوص البنك ، قال مدير البنك لمدير الفرع : اتصل بالشرطة بسرعة ، ولكن مدير الفرع قال له : إنتظر دعنا نأخذ 10 ملايين دولار ونحتفظ بها لأنفسنا ونضيفها الى ال 70 مليون دولار اللتي قمنا بأختلاسها سابقا !!
" وهذا يسمى السباحة مع التيار وتحويل الوضع لصالحك "
قال مدير البنك : اذن سيكون الأمر رائعا اذا كان هناك سرقة كل شهر ...
" وهذا ما يسمى بالتمادي "
وفي اليوم التالي ذكرت وكالات الأخبار ان 100 مليون دولار تمت سرقتها من البنك !!
قام اللصوص بعد النقود المرة تلو المرة ، وفي كل مرة كانوا يجدوا ان المبلغ هو 20 مليون دولار فقط ، غضب اللصوص كثيرا وقالوا نحن خاطرنا بحياتنا من أجل 20 مليون دولار ومدير البنك حصل على 80 مليون دولار من دون أن تتسخ ملابسه يبدو ان من الافضل ان تكون متعلما بدلا من ان تكون لصا ......
" وهذا ما يسمى المعرفة تساوي قيمتها ذهبا "
كان مدير البنك يبتسم سعيدا لانه اصبح مليونيراً وجميع خسائره في البورصة تم تغطيتها بهذه السرقة .
" وهذا ما يسمى اقتناص الفرصة "
فاللصوص الحقيقيون هم غالبا ذوي المناصب العليا لكنهم لصوص بشهادات .

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

> خلال عملية سطو في مدينة نيويورك صرخ اللص موجها كلامه الى الموظفين الموجودين داخل البنك :
> لا تتحركوا فالمال ملك الدولة وحياتكم ملك لكم .
> فأستلقى الجميع على الأرض بكل هدوء ..
> " وهذا ما يسمى بمفهوم تغيير التفكير "
> وعندما انتهى اللصوص من السرقة قال اللص الأصغر والذي يحمل شهادة جامعية لزعيم اللصوص وكان أكبرهم سنا وهو خريج الدراسة الأبتدائية :
> يا زعيم دعنا نحصي كم من الأموال أخذنا.
> قام الزعيم بنهره وقال له : أنت غبي ؟! هذه كمية كبيرة من الأموال وتأخذ منا وقتا طويلا لعدها ، الليلة سوف نعرف من نشرات الأخبار كم سرقنا من الأموال !!
> "وهذا ما يسمى الخبرة "
> في هذه الايام الخبرة اكثر اهمية من المؤهلات الورقية
> ...


شكرا إسراء الجميلة على هذه المشاركة المفيدة 
خالص تحياتي  :S22:

----------


## اسراء الماحى

مرور حضرتك هو الأروع دائما دكتورتى الحبيبة 

خالص تحياتى لحضرتك ❤💐😍

----------

